# Buck drinking pee and licking penis????



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

I apologize in advance for how vulgar this is but I just didn't think that it was normal. I was feeding tonight and I looked over and our 2 year old boer buck was peeing and drinking the pee at the same time. Then he started licking his penis. He was also very aggressive tonight like bucking and jumping up on 2 feet. I found that he broke a board in the door that separates him and our doe. He would also curl his upper lip. What does all this mean and is it normal??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Typical vulgar buck behavior. Do be careful around him.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Totally normal. Gross, but normal.


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes I will thank you. We are getting ready to sell him I just had never seen him do that before and I wanted to make sure that he was okay. And yes it is very gross.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It sounds like your doe is in heat, and yes it's normal "attractive" behavior...


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

We were thinking that he was upset because he has been separated from the doe for a couple months since he is so aggressive and she is almost ready to kid.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep..being a buck....the girls love it..LOL


----------

